# Best T-Shirt Designer for Website



## JH94 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been running a screen printing business for about 7 years now and created a website with a store and all that a year and a half ago. 

I've been doing research since then and think it would be a lot easier if I could let my customers design their t-shirts with an online designer to add names, numbers, ect. Thing is, I really have no idea where to go. I'd really like just a designer that I could link to my Wix site or, if at all possible, put it on there. I'm not against creating an entire new site, though. Just trying to avoid it if at all possible. I also would like to not spend hundreds of dollars a month for it or pay a grand up front for it. 

So, what do you guys have?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

These are the reputable platforms I would suggest you look into

Online t-shirt designer and ecommerce software | DecoNetwork
InkSoft | Online T-Shirt Designer & Business Software for Printers
OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software

We use Deconetwork ourselves, but that doesn't mean its any better than the other two mentioned. See which suits your requirements.

I recommend not building your site on Wix. Better off using these platforms to build the entire site since they are included in the cost.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think inksoft may be the most user friendly for customers. I also think that all designer programs require them to be on its own website.


----------



## wade4916 (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone can offer comparison between Deconetwork and Inksoft?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think shirt Tools might be comparable to them. Their website is http://www.shirttools.com


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

tchandler52 said:


> I think shirt Tools might be comparable to them. Their website is http://www.shirttools.com


I like that it's mobile compatible. The text features are a bit thin (no curved or arched text.) Wonder if they are working on that?


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have a quick question. I am just starting my business after several years of small jobs and more hobby like work. 

What are all these for? shirttools.com
inksoft, and deconetwork, are these eCommerce websites? I've asked for more info form these sites. if anyone had the patience could you give me a quick explanation as to what these sites do? please.


----------



## thinkshirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't sign up for DecoNetwork. We are in the second website outage in a matter of weeks. Clunky designer and simple features are missing from both the front and back end. The whole software is littered with bugs and slow performance.

I called in to get a partial refund for the repeated downtime and they claimed it wasn't even their fault that thousands of their customers' websites were down. 

You pay $149.00 a month for a piss-poor designer, slow development times, and a broken product. Avoid at all costs. ﻿


----------

